

Programmers Need to Learn Statistics or I Will Kill Them All - DiabloD3
http://zedshaw.com/archive/programmers-need-to-learn-statistics-or-i-will-kill-them-all/

======
meeper16
More importantly, excellent software engineers know the difference between
real hard-to-duplicate innovation vs. easy-to-duplicate so-called
"innovation".

------
briantmaurer
I have talked to a number of people in the University of Washington's graduate
program for statistics (typically rated #1/#2 in the world) and the consensus
is that people almost always overestimate how well they understand statistics.

------
dimitar
It is probably just rhetoric, but I don't like he claims that he still doesn't
know anything about statistics. Should we be educated by someone who has
confidence that he can demonstrate his knowledge? I expect just more confusion
with that start.

------
ode
Good article but that enormous sidebar is obnoxious...

------
serve_yay
A classic.

